# Seit wann gibt es google in Deutschland?



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Auf der webseite von google steht 





> Google wurde im September 1998 von Larry Page und Sergey Brin gegründet. Google, Inc., hat die preisgekrönte Suchmaschine Google entwickelt



Aber seit wann existiert google.de?
Hier ist "google.de" vom 21.11.2000
http://web.archive.org/web/20010124070100/www.google.de/intl/de/


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

http://web.archive.org/web/20010119185400/http://www.google.de/

 auf dieser  Seite vom Januar 2001  steht : ©2000 Google
auf der älteren vom November  2000 seltsamerweise;   ©2001 Google

http://www.google.com/corporate/history.html
http://www.google.de/profile.html
http://www.suchmaschinen-news.de/news/Happy_Birthday_Google.html

wann genau Google in D startete ist wohl nicht so ganz einfach  zu ermitteln


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Aber 1999 gab es schon google und dann hat wohl jemand google.de registriert. Und zwar anscheinend die, zu denen die ins Leere führende google.de-Archivseite hinführt.
Hmm
Ich denke aber, die Frage _danach_ hat sich erübrigt oder könnte woanders gestellt werden:
http://web.archive.org/web/19990501014254/http://www.inetservice.de/

Ich fand da diesen Beitrag, wo jemand eine 9-Mio-DM-Rechnung von denen gekriegt haben wil:
http://www.chattalk.de/ct/html/archiv/fid1/tid557.html

Aber: Kein Grund für eine aufreibende Recherche, fiel mir nur so auf 

Danke jedenfalls...
Ich bin also so lange online wie google  *lol*


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

Für den Geschichtsforscher    
http://www.geschichte-des-internet.com/

http://www.sixtus.net/article/41_0_2_0_C/


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

wer nicht genug zu forschen hat, schafft sich Themen 
(jedenfalls habe ich spasseshalber die Archivseite von google als neue Startseite eingestellt)


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Geschichtsforscher
> http://www.geschichte-des-internet.com/


 Internet dank sputnik-Schock - aber mit google schlagen die Russen zurück?
*lach*
P.S.: also ich räume den thread jetzt mal auf 
[done]
_völlig schwachsinnig war es nicht, sich diese google-Archive anzukucken. In einer impressums-Seite dieser domain inetser*.de findet sich nämlich ein Hinweis auf einen Frauenpornowebring, auf dem ein Banner der "Erotik Marketing SL" prangt, das einen momentan direkt zur "Teleteamwork" lotst. Das wurde hier schon thematisiert: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86749#86749
Anscheinend ist es also von der Wirkung her egal, ob man auf ein "Erotik Marketing SL"-Banner klickt oder auf der Startseite von billiteasy auf ein Banner klickt - man landet bei der Teleteamwork. Was das nun wieder zu bedeuten hat?
...das geschieht offenbar über ein (teilweise auch mit einem speedcheck verbundenes) script "b_k.p**", das verschiedene Bezahlbanneranbieter im Fenster haben (ich vermute mal, es stammt von Falk, einem Partner der erotik marketing sl). Leider ergibt sich kein schlüssiges Bild aus der googlesuche nach "b_k.p**" - und sie führt auch nicht nur zu jugendfreien Ergebnissen und oft auch - besonders in Verbindung mit webseiten der "alten bekannten" - zu stürmischen pop-up-Auftritten... Lustig an der femmef*.de ist noch, dass die z.B. auf ihrem Impressum einen ganz harmlosen Bannerlink haben, eben zur Falk, aber da ist überhaupt kein banner. Alles sehr strange... 
Leuten sei es aber durchaus ans Herz gelegt, sich das anzukucken, die werden wohl auch wissen, was nach .p als ** kommt. Und wem das jetzt wieder zu kryptisch war, der kann mir ja eine pn schicken_


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 1999 gab es schon google und dann hat wohl jemand google.de registriert. Und zwar anscheinend die, zu denen die ins Leere führende google.de-Archivseite hinführt.



Und ich weiss sogar WER damals die google.de registriert hat da er es mir persönlich erzählt hat  
Aka-Aka DU kennst ihn sogar !  Er hat aber nie was mit Dialer zu tun gehabt.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kleine pn? Oder soll ich google befragen?


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Google wird Dir das nicht sagen und ich denke dem Herrn wird das auch nicht recht sein wenn ich seinen Namen (auch nicht per PN) sage. Immerhin hat er heute eine sehr große und bekannte Firma. Diese Firma ist auch schon öfters hier im Forum erwähnt worden. Mehr möchte ich aber nicht verraten  :lol: 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Google wird Dir das nicht sagen und ich denke dem Herrn wird das auch nicht recht sein wenn ich seinen Namen (auch nicht per PN) sage. Immerhin hat er heute eine sehr große und bekannte Firma. Diese Firma ist auch schon öfters hier im Forum erwähnt worden. Mehr möchte ich aber nicht verraten  :lol:
> DAY


 Also suche ich jetzt nach einem Hinweis auf der Seite, der mich zu einem deutschsprachigen Herren führt, der eine große Firma hat, die in diesem Forum erwähnt wird. Na, da hab ich schon ganz andere Sachen gefunden ...
na dann mal los
http://web.archive.org/web/*/google.de


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Ist ja schon fast wie Ostereier suchen  
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß Du es rausbekommst wenn Du lange genug suchst.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schon fast wie Ostereier suchen
> Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß Du es rausbekommst wenn Du lange genug suchst. DAY


 Soll ich mir nicht doch lieber ein Buch bestellen?
Oder mich wundern, wer diesen klasse Werbespruch für oddset erfunden hat... Im Jahr 2000!!! *lol*


> Da wird plötzlich auch das öde Zweitligaspiel zum Rasenkrimi.


und einen offerto-link zu cicos Flirtlern hatten die auch schon 2000 (obwohls cicos flirtler da noch gar nicht gab... web.archive.org ist echt lustig)


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Du wirst es schon rausbekommen. So schwer ist es auch nicht   

DAY


----------

